# my therapist was doodling during the session.



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

well i went to a therapy session today. its my 4th visit. I already felt a little better today, and i had a nice talk with my therapist. She seemed to be listening to every word, and she was really nice, helpful...and a good therapist. except... she was doodling on a notebook while we were talking. i mean, it seemed she was listening, and she cared, but.. she was drawing at the same time. 

right before i left, she close her book in a way that would prevent me from seeing what she was doing. lol but i knew she was drawing. she clearly wasnt writing, and she doesnt do notetaking so... yeah.
idont know if its good or bad. i think shes nice, and she helps, but this doodling.. is this normal? maybe she was just bored..


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

A nervous habit? (maybe it helps her focus?) Doing it for show? Out of boredom?... I remember a coworker of mine who doodled during staff meetings and she was still able to take everything in (at least, she seemed to).

Me, I think I only doodle when I'm tuned out. Hopefully that's not the case with your therapist!...

I don't know how I'd react to that. I'd be a little perplexed and unimpressed..


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm so drawing a picture of her doodle.
Okay so I'm not, but only because I lack the wit and can't draw.


----------



## shadowsandlight (Jan 24, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about it. I sometimes doodle little designs when I'm listening in a class or meeting, or am on the phone. My mother does the same thing. It doesn't mean we're not listening and the focus isn't on the doodling; doesn't mean we're bored, either. I'm just kind of a multi-tasker and have a hard time just sitting and listening for long periods of time without doing something with my hands. 

If your therapist is helping you, then she is obviously listening to what you are saying. She might even be using some kind of technique that's supposed to make you feel more comfortable, because she's not staring straight at you while you're talking (which can make some socially anxious people more nervous). 

If she does it again, and you still find it difficult, if you are feeling up to it, you might stop talking and then say something like "I'm sorry, I'm just distracted by the writing". You're paying her to listen and if she's making you uncomfortable, she should be made aware of it. Any good therapist will not take offense to such a thing, and will, in fact, see it as very positive progress for you to be able to express what is bothering you.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Umm my counsellor is always making notes during my session. Is yours making notes at all? You should be able to ask for a copy of the notes.

If she doesn't take notes how will she remember you, your specific issues, your progress etc the next time you turn up? Doesn't seem very proffessional to me.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Ask for someone else. That is inexcusable.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

nightwalker said:


> well i went to a therapy session today. its my 4th visit. I already felt a little better today, and i had a nice talk with my therapist. She seemed to be listening to every word, and she was really nice, helpful...and a good therapist. except... she was doodling on a notebook while we were talking. i mean, it seemed she was listening, and she cared, but.. she was drawing at the same time.
> 
> right before i left, she close her book in a way that would prevent me from seeing what she was doing. lol but i knew she was drawing. she clearly wasnt writing, and she doesnt do notetaking so... yeah.
> idont know if its good or bad. i think shes nice, and she helps, but this doodling.. is this normal? maybe she was just bored..


Listening? but not talking or telling you helpful things. They are slacking off. Honestly someone doodling is in a la la land of saying things that are nice and kind and encouraging but not much else. She thinks she can get away with it because she has you pegged as a minor who doesn't know any better. If you start to feel down the road you aren't making significant improvement after doing what she reccommends, you should complain and tell her superiors that she is some artistic airhead that is spaced out and not doing her job and dooding and not helping much and may be burnt out or hate her job but she is distracted and INCOMPETENT. Say that. She needs to also tell you how you can identify your exaggerated hopeless thoughts and counter them realistically. She is either not doing that or she is doing very little of it. She can't be doing a whole lot of it. She should be on the ball. You have 50 minutes in there only and FOR HOW MUCH MONEY? She should be actively listening, responding, looking at you in the eyes, giving you full attention and not just being nice but giving you correction as well of your thoughts. Telling you to write down and take notes of what she is saying about your thought distortions and how you can counter them because when you are home and at school and with friends you are going to need to correct your thoughts and know how to think clearer. For the little amount of time you are in there, SHE NEEDS TO BE AWARE AND ENGAGED.


----------

